# Grub Screws - Griffin / Avo Tank



## ettiennedj (25/8/16)

Hi Guys,

Looking for spares of those little grub screws that hold the coils in place on the Griffin / Avo Tanks. Preferably the Allen type ones.

Anyone have an idea where I could find some of these:


----------



## brotiform (25/8/16)

How many do you need?


----------



## Yiannaki (25/8/16)

I know eciggies has the griffin accessory pack that includes grub screws

http://eciggies.co.za/Griffin-Accessory-Pack ?search=griffin


----------



## ettiennedj (25/8/16)

@brotiform. Need about 4 for now but might be good to know where i can get more if needed. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (25/8/16)

@Yiannaki, thanks. They want 80 bucks which is quite a bit seeing its a few seals and 4 screws but will keep it in mind if i cant find another option. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (25/8/16)

@ettiennedj You can find them almost anywhere. If they are metric (and I can't tell from the photo) it could be an M3 by 4 mm long or an M4 by 4 mm long stainless steel. Try Screwman in Pretoria or Acorn Fasteners in Centurion -- I did check, they have no branches in Kempton Park. The M3 grub screw should cost you no more than R1,40 each and the M4 no more than R1,00 each. Best is to take your tank with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (25/8/16)

@Warlock. Awesome. Thanks so much!!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (25/8/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for spares of those little grub screws that hold the coils in place on the Griffin / Avo Tanks. Preferably the Allen type ones.
> 
> ...


Look here, these ppl do free samples: http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/grub-screws

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ettiennedj (25/8/16)

@kimbo , much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/8/16)

Hobby shops also has them

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

